# Thyroxine and pregnacare conception vitamnins



## Pookychops (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi,
Since starting fertility treatment my thyroid levels and been rather unstable. The doctors believe this is due to the hormones and are regulary testing my levels.

I initially had graves disease but had radio iodine treatment at 16 and 17 and have been hypothyroid ever since.

After my last round of treatment blood tests showed that I needed to increase my daily dose to thyroxine. Follow up tests have shown that I now need to increase to 150 now.

I have just noticed that the pregnacare conception vitamins contain iodine. Should I be taking these? What impact would these have on my TSH?  Could they be the reason that I need to increase my dose?

Before I started treatment I was on 150 on thyroxine and this dropped to 100 earlier this year and now it seems that I'm back to previous treatment levels. 

Any advice  would be welcome. I stopped taking the zit a west Vitamins as they have iodine in them but I didn't think to look at the pregnacare ones and I have been taking them on and off for four years now.


----------

